
SPACEX finally knows what caused its Falcon 9 rocket to explode - johnny313
http://www.popsci.com/spacex-falcon-9-explosion-reason?src=SOC&dom=fb&con=Nerdist
======
Neliquat
Still sounds speculative to me. I suspect there is an unmentioned underlying
cause they are circumlocating.

